# Health Requirement question for skillselect 189



## Vaneshree (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,

I have been allocated a CO and have submitted all the documents. I have included my 80 years old grandmom in my application as my dependent as I take care of her and she has osteoarthritis which makes it hard for her to walk for a longer distance or to climb stairs. She also has partial deafness so we would have to speak a little loud in order for her to hear. I got to know from a friend that this might create problems in my visa and the MOC may decline the visa.
Is this true? Please let me know.

Thank you for your help in advance.

Vaneshree


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

Vaneshree said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been allocated a CO and have submitted all the documents. I have included my 80 years old grandmom in my application as my dependent as I take care of her and she has osteoarthritis which makes it hard for her to walk for a longer distance or to climb stairs. She also has partial deafness so we would have to speak a little loud in order for her to hear. I got to know from a friend that this might create problems in my visa and the MOC may decline the visa.
> Is this true? Please let me know.
> ...



Hi,

All the applicants involved need to pass the Medical examination for the whole application to get approved.

If any one of you in this case you grandmom is not able to pass the medical chances are your application might get denied .

I had the same concern and removed parents from our application .

Regards,


----------



## Vaneshree (Feb 16, 2015)

apatel5917 said:


> Hi,
> 
> All the applicants involved need to pass the Medical examination for the whole application to get approved.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

What reason did you give when you dropped your parents and did you get the visa after dropping? Also, are we allowed to ask the CO for any kind of information so that we can come to the decision easily?

Please let me know.

Your help is highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JavWa (Apr 2, 2015)

*Health requirement – examinations assessed but further information required*

Hello every,

I have a query. I applied for 189 in May and got our health check done on 6th Jun. 


I can see at immi site for my husband under health requirement section it is mentioned as "
-----------------
Health requirement – examinations assessed but further information required

A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
--------------------

I called out Panel doctor and they are saying that everything is normal and they have uploaded the reports. has anyone experienced such situation.

Also when our Panel doctor is telling everything is normal why on immi site it is mentioned as further information req.

-- for my kid and myself it is mentioned as Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required...

Any clue.. who will contact us.. or we need to do anything.


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

JavWA, does you husband has any ailments like Blood Pressure, Diabetes, Obesity or any other infection. In case of any such issues they may ask further tests to confirm. 

Anyways wait for them to update you.


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

hello everyone

what are the tests to be taken by the applicant??


----------



## Vaneshree (Feb 16, 2015)

*Health Requirement*

Hi...,

If you had a confirmation from the panel doctor that everything is clear then it could be that they saw something that could be a symptom and just want to make sure that everything is okay. You should get an Email from the BMVS or the CO regarding the further tests that you need to go through. If you have not received an Email listing the types of tests required after 7 days or so from the date the status got updated then you can Email the CO.

Good Luck...


----------

